# KCubing Winter 2017 (March 4th 2017)



## biscuit (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm happy to announce KCubing Winter 2017! 

As in the past, this competition will be held at the Raytown First Baptist church. 

*Events*
2x2
3x3
5x5
Skewb
Mega
Clock
3bld
FMC (1 attempt)

Schedule and cutoffs

*Comp site/registration*
KCubing Winter 2017

Because of Cubing USA being phased out, registration will be on the WCA site. This means that you won't immediately show up on the registration list when you pay. For more information on how much and how to pay, see the registration tab.

*NOTE:* Registration cost goes up on the Feburary 22nd, to $15 base (includes 3x3) and $4 for each additional event


----------



## biscuit (Jan 13, 2017)

Also, Jacob and Katie may come? What? Okay. I also have a little bird telling me that Weston might be flying out...


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 13, 2017)

biscuit said:


> Also, Jacob and Katie *may* come? What? Okay. I also have a little bird telling me that Weston might be flying out...


May.... depends on what comps are announced between now and then


----------



## Cale S (Jan 13, 2017)

yay I'm almost certainly going


biscuit said:


> Also, Jacob and Katie may come? What? Okay. I also have a little bird telling me that Weston might be flying out...



whoa what


----------



## biscuit (Jan 13, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> May.... depends on what comps are announced between now and then



Yeah, I read notes left on registration. That's why I said May. It'd be cool if you guys could make it!



Cale S said:


> yay I'm almost certainly going
> 
> whoa what



David's been trying to get him to come out, and there may be a chance this time.


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 13, 2017)

Yay another comp!


----------



## Torch (Jan 13, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> May.... depends on what comps are announced between now and then



How could you go to RAYtown without me???


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 13, 2017)

Torch said:


> How could you go to RAYtown without me???


The pun is real


----------



## biscuit (Jan 13, 2017)

Torch said:


> How could you go to RAYtown without me???



How could you not go to a competition in RAYtown?


----------



## Torch (Jan 13, 2017)

biscuit said:


> How could you not go to a competition in RAYtown?



I'd rather have a comp on Goslow Road

(That road is actually named after a distant relative of mine)


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 13, 2017)

Torch said:


> I'd rather have a comp on Goslow Road
> 
> (That road is actually named after a distant relative of mine)


oh yeah all of us Georgians should go to Michigan just for a pun

no I'm serious we totally should


----------



## biscuit (Jan 13, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> oh yeah all of us Georgians should go to Michigan just for a pun
> 
> no I'm serious we totally should



There's no venue there... However, there is a venue in RAYtown, and gee! Would you look at that! There's a comp already planned! i guess you'll all just have to come here!


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 13, 2017)

biscuit said:


> There's no venue there... However, there is a venue in RAYtown, and gee! Would you look at that! There's a comp already planned! i guess you'll all just have to come here!


I've got enough comps to deal with already


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 13, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> I've got enough comps to deal with already


Only New England and Mid Atlantic cubers can say that


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 14, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Only New England and Mid Atlantic cubers can say that


Too bad, I just did
we have monthly comps down here; we're pretty busy


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 14, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> Too bad, I just did
> we have monthly comps down here; we're pretty busy


Lucky. It's about every 2-3 months here. This spring will be filled with comps though. I'm holding one in April and Biscuit's comp in March. There might also be one in Omaha this Spring as well.


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 15, 2017)

@biscuit Why did you make the competitor limit 85 instead of your normal 75?


----------



## biscuit (Jan 15, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> @biscuit Why did you make the competitor limit 85 instead of your normal 75?


Because I think we can hold a couple more people.


----------



## gateway cuber (Jan 15, 2017)

i'd be going but my friend has a gymnastics meet. 





(oh, you forgot pyra again...)


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 15, 2017)

gateway cuber said:


> (oh, you forgot pyra again...)


Why pyra


----------



## biscuit (Jan 15, 2017)

gateway cuber said:


> i'd be going but my friend has a gymnastics meet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I MAY hold Pyra if I do a two day. MAYBE.


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 15, 2017)

biscuit said:


> I MAY hold Pyra if I do a two day. MAYBE.


Someone hacked into Garrett's account


----------



## biscuit (Jan 15, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Someone hacked into Garrett's account



Well I'm holding Mega at at the next comp, so I may be going crazy. 

It's actually because Savis wants it, and he does a lot to help me.


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 15, 2017)

biscuit said:


> Well I'm holding Mega at at the next comp, so I may be going crazy.
> 
> It's actually because Savis wants it, and he does a lot to help me.


You would be going insane if you had feet, mega, and pyraminx.

And who is Savis?


----------



## biscuit (Jan 15, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> You would be going insane if you had feet, mega, and pyraminx.
> 
> And who is Savis?


Err, david


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 15, 2017)

biscuit said:


> Err, david


Oh yeah I was wondering about seeing you hold megaminx


----------



## Mikel (Jan 16, 2017)

I plan on going.


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 16, 2017)

I am 100% going! I am probably going to run the entire time.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 16, 2017)

I don't wanna go >:L


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 16, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I don't wanna go >:L


Good. JK you should come!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 16, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I don't wanna go >:L


I mean, if someone were to drag me there, I GUESS I'd compete, just to humor them


Tycubing said:


> Good. JK you should come!


lol


----------



## biscuit (Jan 28, 2017)

50 people signed up and paid! That leaves 35 spots left. If you'd like to compete, sign up before it's too late (and because the sooner registration is full, the sooner I can start work on heats and all that jazz)


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 28, 2017)

biscuit said:


> ...and all that jazz)


Ya like jazz?


----------



## biscuit (Jan 28, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Ya like jazz?



Well, I do live in KC. But no. I hate jazz really.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 28, 2017)

Well Bluegrass was announced yesterday . We will def have to get a Missouri comp soon though!

(Also if y'all have tentative dates for the summer/fall, it's easier for us to plan around!)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 28, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Well Bluegrass was announced yesterday . We will def have to get a Missouri comp soon though!
> 
> (Also if y'all have tentative dates for the summer/fall, it's easier for us to plan around!)


well if *someone* does a comp in STL, I'd totally be willing to be on staff.


----------



## biscuit (Jan 28, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Well Bluegrass was announced yesterday . We will def have to get a Missouri comp soon though!
> 
> (Also if y'all have tentative dates for the summer/fall, it's easier for us to plan around!)



I won't have any comps in the summer (I'll be staffing a scout camp) but @Tycubing has a comp just over the border in Kansas in the spring. We may be doing a two day in fall (no promises) but that'd be a Friday-Saturday thing (but you don't actually lose a day because you get Sunday to travel). It'd be great if you guys could come then! I'll let you know when we have more info on that.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 29, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> well if *someone* does a comp in STL, I'd totally be willing to be on staff.


Lol I have my eyes on a new community center. But it's not done with construction. Luckily you can rent it out so I'm trying.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 29, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Lol I have my eyes on a new community center. But it's not done with construction. Luckily you can rent it out so I'm trying.


sounds good
e: where is it?


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 29, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> sounds good
> e: where is it?


Maryland Heights


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 29, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Maryland Heights


convenient for KCubers coming from I-70 who don't want to go an extra, like, 15 minutes

I think I found it lol


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 29, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> convenient for KCubers coming from I-70 who don't want to go an extra, like, 15 minutes
> 
> I think I found it lol


Yeah!!! Also look at the building map, I'm thinking the "millennium room" might work. But idk any details about the "infinity room". Hopefully one of the two works


----------



## biscuit (Feb 6, 2017)

If everyone that hasn't paid yet pays, we'll be at the 85 competitor limit. If you haven't signed up and you want to go, you need to sign up and pay ASAP.


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 19, 2017)

Goals

2x2- who cares
3x3- finally get a sub 13 avg(sub 12?)
5x5- sub 2:15 avg and a sub 2 single
BLD- success
FMC- sub 60
Skewb- sub 6 avg (podium?)
Mega- lol
Clock- get a sub 25 avg

Other goals
Don't fail
Staff


----------

